# Hot Crab Dip



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I developed this with a friend. It is easy. It is good. Enjoy.

1 large brick of cream cheese
4 ounces shredded jack cheese (I like pepper jack)
1 can crab meat (2 is even better)
Pepper to taste
1 tsp horseradish if you like it hot.

Nuke the cream cheese for 45 seconds or until hot.
Add the cheese & mix well and nuke for 20 seconds
Add remaining ingrediants mix well and nuke again 30 to 45 seconds or until everything is hot.

Stir it quick and serve with crackers, bread cubes, french bread...

You can substitute canned clams for the crab.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

mine pretty similar, but I add Texas Pete, love it spiced up.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, good recipe. We use a very similar one at my restaurant, but we add Old Bay. Give it a try to add a little Maryland Kick!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks so much for the recipe. I've been looking for somethin to do with all the blue crab I got in the freezer. Time to make there debut @ the superbowl. Thanks


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yum...when you say one can crab,how many ounces is that(pound?).if you do 2 cans do you dbl the other ingredients?....can you add the old bay and texaspete together?....inquiring stomachs want/need to know....the R


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

the rhondel said:


> Yum...when you say one can crab,how many ounces is that(pound?).if you do 2 cans do you dbl the other ingredients?....can you add the old bay and texaspete together?....inquiring stomachs want/need to know....the R


I have two differnt brands of crab meat in the cupboard. One is 4.75 ounces, the other is 6.5 ounces. 

As far as doubling the other ingreadiants, it is up to you. I have made it with two cans of 4.75 ounces and al other ingrediants as I stated. 

Mix in the old bay and texapete together or seperately. It does not realy mater. The warden, my lovely wife, does not like it spicy. I mix up a batch and take out some for her then spice up the rest.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Wow, good recipe. We use a very similar one at my restaurant, but we add Old Bay. Give it a try to add a little Maryland Kick!!!



Ya know, I left that secret ingrediant off my recipe. It makes it sooo much better.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Crab Meat:

There are generally 3 types of crabmeat availble at the grocery store or seafood store.

1. Claw meat: (Darker meat, lower grade, good for MD crab soup, that's about it)
2. Super Lump: White body meat, some broken backfin mixed in, great for the CRAB DIP recipes above. Costs around 8-12 bucks per 1lb. can. Even though the meat is pastuerized, make sure to check the dates on the packaging.
3. Jumbo Lump: Premier backfin meat, available fresh or pasteurized for 15-20 bucks/lb. Used for Crab cakes, not cost effective for dips because you'll be adding all this other stuff and the taste of crab will be muted.

Hope this helps . . . oh, and in terms of how much crab to add, it is always "TT" which means "To Taste". Cooking, unlike baking is not a science, it is add this, add that, taste, add more, etc. etc. Good luck, hope you have a fun superbowl weekend!!!!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Claw Meat*

My best crab dip is made exclusively using "Fresh" or fresh frozen claws. I do alot of crabbin and I also have been eating crab dip all summer and will be till march. Great recipe, I love the claw meat for dips. Never tried the store bought always catch my own pick, eat, freeze.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I call dibs on goin' crabbing with Teddy  If you can get enough crabs for Crab dishes all winter, you must be doin' something I'm not.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Been crabbing on the Patuxent river for about 20yrs now. Best crabbing usually is Nov-Dec. Very little competition and the crabs are HUGE! Heck once yu pick a bushel yu got plenty for the winter for me anyway. 
I used to run down and crab Sunday morning be back by the time first game started and be eating by halftime. What we didnt eat pick and freeze for the winter.


----------

